
James Fallows: One potential reason Google couldn't win in China - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/03/three-google-china-follow-ups/37941/
======
mootothemax
I know (directly from a worker involved) that the relevant UK government
authority gets data from Google about searches for illness and disease
symptoms so they can track what's going on with the population's health around
the country.

Suggesting that the Chinese authorities might have slightly more ulterior
motives doesn't sound unreasonable to me.

------
Willie_Dynamite
Potential reason? It's a bloody foregone conclusion.

